# Débutant en développement Mac



## xphuture (13 Avril 2006)

J'envisage de m'acheter un Mac d'ici peu, en je pense faire du développement dessus. J'aurais donc quelques questions :

1. Est-ce que un Mac Mini Core Duo avec 1Go de RAM suffit pour développer correctement ?
2. Quels livres me conseilleriez-vous pour débuter (aussi bien en anglais que en français) ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (13 Avril 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> 1. Est-ce que un Mac Mini Core Duo avec 1Go de RAM suffit pour développer correctement ?


Largement, encore heureux    


> 2. Quels livres me conseilleriez-vous pour débuter (aussi bien en anglais que en français) ?


Pour débuter en Cocoa : "Cocoa par la pratique", de Aaron Hillegass.  Mais il faudra peut être avant se mettre au C et à la programmation objet.


----------



## xphuture (13 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Pour débuter en Cocoa : "Cocoa par la pratique", de Aaron Hillegass.  Mais il faudra peut être avant se mettre au C et à la programmation objet.



Merci, pour le C et la programmation objet ce n'est pas un problème, je connais déjà.


----------



## ntx (13 Avril 2006)

Et bien alors tu es prêt pour Cocoa : bonne lecture


----------



## gibet_b (14 Avril 2006)

Je plussois en ce qui concerne "Cocoa par la pratique". Je suis en plein dedans (cf mon nouvel avatar) et franchement, il est très bien fait. A noter que XCode a un peu évolué depuis mais cela ne pose aucun problème.

En revanche, j'ai peur que ton mac mini soit un peu juste  Meuh non, je déconne  Moi j'utilise surtout mon PowerBook Titanium (PPC 500 Mhz) alors...


----------



## xphuture (14 Avril 2006)

Et avec les machines suivantes ça donnerais quoi :


Mac Mini Core Solo 512 Mo de RAM
Mac Mini Core Solo 1 Go de RAM
Mac Mini Core Duo 512 Mo de RAM
J'ai envie de switcher depuis pas mal de temps, mais je n'ai pas trop d'argent pour le moment, et j'aimerais quand même switcher dans de bonne condition. Je pense certainement changer mon portable d'ici 1 an (PC Centrino 2Ghz actuellement), je pense à ce moment là passer sur Mac Book pro à ce moment là.

En attendant, si le modèle de Mac Mini Core Solo de base à 649 peut me suffire pour du dev Cocoa, de la lecture de DVD/Divx, et un peu de surf, ma commande sur l'Apple Store est faite ce WE 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## gibet_b (14 Avril 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, si le modèle de Mac Mini Core Solo de base à 649&#8364; peut me suffire pour du dev Cocoa, de la lecture de DVD/Divx, et un peu de surf, ma commande sur l'Apple Store est faite ce WE



Tu es sûr que tu as lu ma réponse ? :mouais: 

Si j'y arrive sans problème avec un PowerBook de 1999, tu devrais y arriver d'autant plus confortablement avec un MacMini de 2006  

La plupart des développeurs bossent avec des machines moins puissant que le mini core-solo.

Bon switch donc !


----------



## xphuture (14 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que tu as lu ma réponse ? :mouais:
> 
> Si j'y arrive sans problème avec un PowerBook de 1999, tu devrais y arriver d'autant plus confortablement avec un MacMini de 2006
> 
> ...



Oui, mais j'ai acheté quasiment tous les magazines Mac en Kiosk ce mois-ci, et ils critiquaient souvent les performances du Core Solo. Donc je préférais poser la question pour être sur à 100%.

J'enchaine donc avec une autre questions. Questions sont les programmes que l'on utilise pour du dev sur OS X. Sous Windows j'utilise principalement Context ou Scite, est-ce qu'il existe des équivalements OS X (en Universal et Open Source de préférence) ?

Merci


----------



## gibet_b (14 Avril 2006)

Ca dépend quel type de développement tu comptes faire sur notre belle plateforme... Si c'est pour du logiciel destiné uniquement à mac os x, le mieux est d'utiliser XCode pour faire du Cocoa/Objective-C. 

Sinon, Eclipse est dispo également...

EDIT : XCode est fourni gratuitement par Apple


----------



## xphuture (14 Avril 2006)

Merci, en ce qui me concerne, ça sera essentiellement du dev Coca/Obj-C (pour découvrir), et sinon je suis essentiellement Python/Ruby/PHP et d'après mes recherches ça fonctionnent de la même manière sur OS X que sous Windows ou Linux.


----------



## gibet_b (14 Avril 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> Merci, en ce qui me concerne, ça sera essentiellement du dev Coca/Obj-C (pour découvrir), et sinon je suis essentiellement Python/Ruby/PHP et d'après mes recherches ça fonctionnent de la même manière sur OS X que sous Windows ou Linux.



Mac OS est un unix, ne l'oublions pas  

XCode (et le duo Cocoa/Objective-C) est parfois un peu déroutant, mais en fin de compte, c'est très bien fait


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> Et avec les machines suivantes ça donnerais quoi :
> 
> Mac Mini Core Solo 512 Mo de RAM
> Mac Mini Core Solo 1 Go de RAM
> Mac Mini Core Duo 512 Mo de RAM



Je te conseille d'avoir 1 Go de mémoire vive. 512 Mo c'est tout de même limite surtout lorsque tu veux utiliser des softs qui tournent avec l'émulateur PPC (Rosetta). Par contre, évite d'acheter la RAM sur l'AppleStore (prix exorbitants !) mais achète là ailleurs et fais attention au modèle utilisé.


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Avril 2006)

Mon avis à 2 balles, c'est que t'auras l'occasion dans quelques semaines (anniversaire, petit boulot...) d'avoir une centaine d''euros à dépenser pour de la RAM... alors qu'il te sera impossible d'upgrader ton proc. 

Donc, vous l'aurez compris, j'opterai pour le dual-core... mais ce n'est que mon avis à 2 balles ...


----------



## xphuture (17 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille d'avoir 1 Go de mémoire vive. 512 Mo c'est tout de même limite surtout lorsque tu veux utiliser des softs qui tournent avec l'émulateur PPC (Rosetta). Par contre, évite d'acheter la RAM sur l'AppleStore (prix exorbitants !) mais achète là ailleurs et fais attention au modèle utilisé.



Pour la RAM sur l'Apple Store, tu parles du fait d'acheter de la RAM supplémentaire, ou pour en ajouter lors de l'achat de la machine. Parce que l'option pour passer à 1Go ne m'a pas l'air trop chère.


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Avril 2006)

L'ajout de RAM lors de l'achat sur l'apple store présente les inconvénients du prix et du rallongement du délai de livraison (par rapport à une machine stock). 

Par contre, il est vrai que c'est sans soucis pour l'acheteur (pas de question de compatibilité ou de montage) !

Enfin, il est bon de noter que l'ajout supplémentaire de RAM par ses propres soins ne fait pas sauter la garantie .


Pour résumer, et vu ta situation "financière", l'option Dual-Core 512 avec ajout le mois suivant d'une barette me paraît être un bon compromis...


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Sinon chez CLG informatique :
http://www.clginformatique.com

Tu as souvent les machines avec de la RAM offerte (elles sont souvent avec 512 dès le debut et il y a une offre 512 de plus pour que dalle).
Voire si tu veux rajouter une barette très vite dès l'achat, ils te la fixent tout de suite.
En plus c'est souvent moins cher que L'appleStore !


----------



## xphuture (8 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je plussois en ce qui concerne "Cocoa par la pratique". Je suis en plein dedans (cf mon nouvel avatar) et franchement, il est très bien fait. A noter que XCode a un peu évolué depuis mais cela ne pose aucun problème.



J'ai commandé le livre en version anglaise (qui est plus à jour) et je dois dire que les 3 premiers chapitres sont sympa. Pour les autres, je vais attendre d'avoir mon Mac ou voir si c'est possible de faire quelque chose avec GNUStep.


----------



## titim (8 Mai 2006)

un des avantages du duo, et qu'on peut faire de la programmation //, enfin pour cela il faut quand même que le programme soit //, car y'a pas à dire on peux gagner un facteur 2 à l'exécution ...


----------



## ntx (8 Mai 2006)

Le premier avantage des biprocesseurs avec XCode, c'est déjà qu'il compile les fichiers 2 par 2, d'où un temps de compilation réduit d'autant.


----------



## xphuture (8 Mai 2006)

En fait, je crois que je vais surtout attendre demain de voir ce que "l'événement" du mardi 9 mai (demain). Un MacBook au prix d'un iMac 17" ça me tenterais bien, et ça devrais être sympa pour faire du développement.


----------



## amadoubane (10 Mai 2006)

c pas la machine qui developpe surtout le langage et aussi l ' OS


si tu veux test http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/


C LIBRE GRATUIT SUR TOUTE LA LIGNE

MAC C'EST UNIX


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Mai 2006)

D'autant plus que selon toute vraissemblance, *il n'y a pas de distrib Ubuntu macIntel* ...


Et si on devrait suivre tes conseils, un bon vieux G3 400 d'occase devrait suffir pour faire tourner Eclipse ?!.... Allons, un peu de sérieux et arrête de troller (edit: là aussi).


----------



## gibet_b (10 Mai 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que selon toute vraissemblance, *il n'y a pas de distrib Ubuntu macIntel* ...
> 
> 
> Et si on devrait suivre tes conseils, un bon vieux G3 400 d'occase devrait suffir pour faire tourner Eclipse ?!.... Allons, un peu de sérieux et arrête de troller.



+1, je vais te bouler pour la peine... Que veux-tu, c'est le problème des geeks linuxiens, ils sont parfois un peu caricaturaux. A noter que j'ai d'excellent ports linuxiens  Le Libre, oui, mais avec un peu de bon sens !


----------



## Warflo (14 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Le premier avantage des biprocesseurs avec XCode, c'est déjà qu'il compile les fichiers 2 par 2, d'où un temps de compilation réduit d'autant.


Mais le MacMini CoreDuo n'est pas un biproc 
Juste un DualCore


----------



## ntx (14 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mais le MacMini CoreDuo n'est pas un biproc
> Juste un DualCore


Le résultat est le même, c'est comme si tu avais un bipro, la différence c'est qu'il y a qu'une seule puce ai lieu de deux.


----------



## Philou1789 (14 Mai 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> J'envisage de m'acheter un Mac d'ici peu, en je pense faire du développement dessus. J'aurais donc quelques questions :
> 
> 1. Est-ce que un Mac Mini Core Duo avec 1Go de RAM suffit pour développer correctement ?
> 2. Quels livres me conseilleriez-vous pour débuter (aussi bien en anglais que en français) ?
> ...


Moi perso j'ai suivi les conseil d'un dev du forum sur le dev en java et dans ce cas un PC suffit


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso j'ai suivi les conseil d'un dev du forum sur le dev en java et dans ce cas un PC suffit


Encore heureux  On a jamais dit qu'un Mac était obligatoire pour développer en Java.  Mais si tu veux utiliser les outils issus du monde libre, ça marche mieux sous Linux (ou sous UNIX) que sous Windows où leurs adaptations relèvent souvent du bricolage (voir l'exemple de CVS).


----------



## xphuture (17 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso j'ai suivi les conseil d'un dev du forum sur le dev en java et dans ce cas un PC suffit



En ce qui me concerne, c'est surtout pour faire du développement de logiciels Mac en Objective-C/Cocoa donc un Mac est obligatoire dans mon cas. Et avec toutes ces machines j'hesite plus que jamais. Je me demande si je ne vias pas rester encore quelques temps avec mon portable PC le temps de le "finir". Et après, je me ferais plaisir avec un beau gros Mac Book Pro 15".


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso j'ai suivi les conseil d'un dev du forum sur le dev en java et dans ce cas un PC suffit



[QUE POUR JAVA]

Bien sûr, mais tu te priveras à coup sûr de ce qui fait la différence entre un programme Java banal, et un programme Java porté sous Mac OS X: 

le packaging en bundle
la gestion des menus (en haut dans la barre)
la gestion des raccourcis clavier (faire gaffe à pomme...)
l'accès aux préférences, à la boite About...
... je suis sûr que j'en oublie :rateau:

Bref, tout un tas de choses que tu auras du mal à faire depuis un PC... tout en conservant évidemment un programme Java multi platforme (pas de distrib spéciale pour tel ou tel OS). 

[/QUE POUR JAVA]


----------

